

Dynamic message of the day (~/.motd)  generator for  Mac and  Linux - cdvonstinkpot
http://motd.sh/

======
bbrks
Please consider putting the animated GIF or screenshot from the git repo's
readme on the website.

It's asking me to pipe a curl into bash without me knowing what it is :)

